# Country gentleman returns to a first love



## countrygent147 (Sep 26, 2008)

My dad often told me there was salt water running in my veins. You see, he and his father were merchant seaman. I chose an engineering career, but now that it is over, I'm going back to sea (sort of).

I remember in my early teens, sailing those Dhow dingies at the Mystic Seaport in Mystic, CT. Later my best friends was the son of the Seaport curator. We had free run of a lot of boats then. My favorite was a gaf-rigged wooden Catboat. Boy couild that gal heel.

Then came college, my marriage, my career, and raising 3 children. Soooo busy  . Boating limited to a 16 foot Starcraft Skiff (20 hp outboard). I know, a "stink pot". Eventually kids grew up enough not to need me as much and was able to buy a old O'Day Javelin. Great fun. Didn't care much about it's looks. Had a hugh home on 4 acres with salt water access via a cove. Would frequently slide it in. Had a hinged mast (homemade). Would sail to railroad bridge, hinge mast down, paddle or drift to other side, raise mast and main, and off i went. Usually jib was up shortly. Even trolled and cought bluefish from it. Eventually, sorry to say, career was destroyed (wrongful sexual harassment acusation - acuser later admitted), and of course my marriage of almost 25 yrs.

Well, I'm happy to say that the LORD has restored what the locust had eaten. Now own my own home (no mortgage) about 15 miles inland in southeastern CT, remarried to one of the 10 most GODly women I have ever met.

Went on recent vacation to New Hampshire, where I rented a Cataline 16. Wife said she would try it. She liked it, and saw how much I did, that she agreed to let me look for a sailboat of our own. 

Now we own a O'day 22. Antique I guess, built in 1973. Seems in good shape, but a few (hopefully) minor problems. Have a leak or leaks in the superstructure that keep things very moist below. Going to replace the plywood bases of both aft bunks, while systematically, fixing what is leaking. She's sailable now, but want to get her fit and comfortable enough for my lady. How about that, now I am attched to 2 ladies.
Bought a new trailer so we can travel and sail various places. I'm particularly interested in Naragansset Bay in RI, and perhaps an overnighter to Block Island.

Well that is where I'm at. Any constructve advice is welcome. I do not want much to do with negative people. Would really like to meet other folks with similar boats.

"The Joy of the LORD is my Strenght"


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Great introduction!

and welcome to you.

David


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey..I sailed those Cats in Mystic many many times...last time I was there was in 2004...

I was one of the few foreigners there that sailed them...I knew a guy that used to work there, but he died since..haven't been there since...


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

gent,

Glad to see you are getting back into sailing. If you want to find some other owners, go to OdayOwners.com - Home if you haven't already. Lots of good stuff there.

Also, I have a website that has links to a few O'days that were restored. The owners documented their progress pretty well. If you are looking for some info on working on your O'day I bet if you looked around Sailing and Such a bit you may find some useful info.

My website is in my signature.

Best of luck!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard, I have an O'day 302 and sail out of Milford Harbor. I try to sail eastern Long Island sound as much as possible. This past summer we sailed Buzzards Bay, Martha's Vineyard and Narragansett Bay. May be we can meet up this coming summer. There is an O'day group that gets together for one week end in July, if you like I can inform you of the details when they are made.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Gent,

Seaknot.com has an O'day corner you might like to join.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## countrygent147 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice to hear from you.

We lived in Mystic about 2 blocks north of the Mystic Seaport on the road that went right past it. Mom and dad bought it about 1961. It was ultimately sold in late 90's after my dad went to live with my brother. He was very close to the nursing home where my mom was.

Lots of good times in Mystic, especially 1957 (when we arrived) until 1964 (when I headed off to college).


----------



## countrygent147 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for your reply to my introduction. Let's keep in touch. 

My boat is on a trailer, and frankly I hope to come to West Haven where my wife's brother, his wife, and their 9 children live, to try to take a few of them out in the boat for a short sail. Naragansett Bay is another trailerable distination I would like to go to.

And please let me know more of the O'Day get together in late July, though I might get lost amoung all the bigger boats.

Take Care.


----------



## countrygent147 (Sep 26, 2008)

What do you mean by "the website is in my signature"?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Welocome to the craziness, you might also try I Heart O'Days for info on O'Day boats too.

Marty


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

countrygent147 said:


> What do you mean by "the website is in my signature"?


Gent,

It would be helpful to use the quote button on the bottom right corner of the post you are replying to.

What this guy is referring to is he has a link at the bottom of his post. That is the signature line, like mine I have my first name and my boat type then other things such as a remembrance of Courtney then a fun link.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

countrygent147 said:


> Thanks for your reply to my introduction. Let's keep in touch.
> 
> My boat is on a trailer, and frankly I hope to come to West Haven where my wife's brother, his wife, and their 9 children live, to try to take a few of them out in the boat for a short sail. Naragansett Bay is another trailerable distination I would like to go to.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about getting lost among the bigger boats, we have had O'Days from around 19 feet to a couple of 40 footers. All are welcome and a good time to be had.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

If you look at my post (or everyone one of my posts)the signature is the image and the text at the bottom of the post. My website is the Blue text "Sailing and Such", by clicking on that link you can go directly to the website.

You can make a signature of you own in the User CP (control panel). It can be about anything you want, usually a little bit about the person and maybe a link to their website or something.


----------

